# Inglés Neutro, sin acentos ni dejes



## karepakupai

Buenas a todos,

  Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, aunque espero que no la última.


  Vamos a ver cómo me las apaño para explicaros lo que quiero saber. 
Bien, yo voy a marcharme dentro de un año al extranjero para terminar de perfeccionar el inglés. Tengo ya un buen dominio, me las apaño bien, además de que este idioma me gusta, el 90% de lo que visito diariamente en internet está en inglés y siempre saco hueco para ver cine en versión original o un rato la CNN.
 El problema que tengo es que no sé dónde debo irme para coger el acento que yo quiero, o más bien no cogerlo.


  Bueno, el inglés es un idioma hablado en muchos países, por lo que hay numerosas variedades idiomáticas en función del país. Pasa algo parecido con todas las variedades de español que hay en latinoamérica.
Pero si nos paramos a analizar por ejemplo en el español, podríamos sacar un español, por decirlo de alguna manera, estándar.
Por ejemplo, si una persona anglófona me dijera que quiere aprender a hablar español, y que quiere saber cuál es el mejor sitio para practicarlo, está claro que la zona a la que le mandaría sería a la zona centro-norte de España, a ciudades como Madrid, Valladolid, Salamanca o el castellano que se habla en el País Vasco. Y nunca le mandaría a estudiar español en Andalucía, Galicia, Extremadura o Murcia, ni a ningún país latinoamericano. Y OJO!!, que nadie se sienta ofendido por esto. Aquí no se trata de desprestigiar ninguna variedad idiomática de ningún país o provincia. Sencillamente, la zona centro-norte de España es el único lugar del mundo donde se habla un español sin acentos, un español neutro. Es, por decirlo de alguna manera, el  español estándar. Y eso es algo que se constata, por ejemplo, en el doblaje de cine español, sujeto a esta norma.


  Bueno, pues algo parecido es lo que quiero saber yo del inglés. 
En principio, se supone que, por ser la cuna del idioma, Inglaterra debiera ser ese lugar que busco. Pero ahí, y esto es una apreciación personal, yo discrepo. El acento british es el último que me gustaría coger.
  Yo he trabajado en un hotel durante 7 meses, y traté bastante con anglófonos de diversas partes del globo. Y era una diferencia tan brutal cuando oías hablar a un americano, o canadiense o australiano, y luego veías alguien inglés. No hay más que oir hablar a Beckham. A mí me resulta un inglés excesivamente pomposo, con un acento y pronunciación muy marcados, incluso propenso a la burla, y aunque a nivel lingüístico pueda ser la referencia idiomática, a mi juicio no es el modelo de inglés que busco.
  Yo pienso que el inglés que busco probablemente sea el inglés que se habla en los organismos de la Unión  Europea; el que hablan con un dominio absoluto los huéspedes que he tratado de países como Suecia, Islandia, Holanda, o Dinamarca (países que en becas Erasmus imparten la enseñanza en inglés); o el que hablan los ejecutivos y comerciales de Qatar, Dubai o Arabia Saudí . Pero el problema es que este inglés, libre de acento y con gran dominio lingüístico, aunque se conoce entre su población, no es lengua materna en Holanda, los países Escandinavos o los países del Golfo Pérsico, y por lo tanto no son (creo) buena elección si te quieres marchar para aprenderlo en el día a día y a nivel bilingüe.

  Si yo tuviera que elegir un inglés que responda a estas características que he descrito arriba, quizá me decantaría por el inglés americano o canadiense, el que se pueda hablar en ciudades como New York, Boston, Toronto o Philadelphia. Creo que este inglés es el que se ha impuesto como estándar a nivel mundial, no sólo por el gran número de hablantes que tiene Estados Unidos y Canadá, sino por la gran influencia comercial, científica y cultural que ha tenido, para bien o para mal, en todo el globo. Y creo que es hacia esta variedad idiomática del inglés hacia donde tengo que tirar.

  Ahora bien, todo este ladrillo que os he soltado es MÍ opinión, que no sé hasta qué punto está en lo cierto o no, y por ese motivo dejo este post en el foro, para que todos los que podáis echarme una mano me ayudéis a clarificar un poco este tema. 

  Por otra parte, también me gustaría saber qué opinión tenéis del inglés que se habla en Miami. La lengua es un factor importante, pero no el único  a la hora de elegir un destino en el que vivir 1 o 2 años. Esta ciudad reúne una serie de factores que hacen que la haya echado el ojo considerablemente. Además, tampoco soy tan cerrado en el tema del inglés, siempre y cuando las diferencias no sean abismales. No hay la misma diferencia entre el español de un madrileño y un catalán, que entre el español de un madrileño y un canario. Y lo mismo pasará con el inglés. Así que comentadme a ver qué os parece este inglés comparado con lo que yo busco (y no tengáis en cuenta la gran comunidad de latinos, pues yo iré con familia nativa).

  Gracias a todos. 
  Espero vuestras respuestas.
  Saludos.


----------



## Argónida

karepakupai said:


> Sencillamente, la zona centro-norte de España es el único lugar del mundo donde se habla un español sin acentos, un español neutro. Es, por decirlo de alguna manera, el español estándar.


 
¿Estás seguro de esto? A mí me parece que, por ejemplo, los vallisoletanos tienen un acento marcadísimo.

El no-acento no existe en ningún idioma, todo depende del punto de vista. Todo el mundo habla con algún acento. Lo del "español neutro o estándar" es más una cuestión ideológica, de dominación histórica de unos respecto a otros, que una cuestión lingüística, te lo aseguro.

Lo mismo para el inglés o cualquier otra lengua. Otra cosa son los gustos personales.


----------



## jess oh seven

> Si yo tuviera que elegir un inglés que responda a estas características que he descrito arriba, quizá me decantaría por el inglés americano o canadiense, el que se pueda hablar en ciudades como New York, Boston, Toronto o Philadelphia. Creo que este inglés es el que se ha impuesto como estándar a nivel mundial, no sólo por el gran número de hablantes que tiene Estados Unidos y Canadá, sino por la gran influencia comercial, científica y cultural que ha tenido, para bien o para mal, en todo el globo. Y creo que es hacia esta variedad idiomática del inglés hacia donde tengo que tirar


¿Has oído alguna vez un acento "típico" de Boston o New York? No clasificamos éstos como acentos "típicos" de EE UU, y mucho menos del inglés en general! 

Creo que las diferencias entre las variedades del inglés son muy marcadas porque se pronuncian las vocales de mil maneras distintas. No sé si esto pasa también en muchos otros idiomas.

¿El inglés que se habla en Miami? Bueno, mi familia es de Miami... no hay un acento particular... hablan de una manera "estadounidensa".


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hola, Karepakupai, bienvenid@ al foro.

Tu "ladrillo" está muy interesante, en mi opinión.  Un poco demasiado largo para ser leído con facilidad, pero a pesar de todo se comprende.  

Te cuento que me gustaría compartir algunas ideíllas al respecto, pero las directrices del foro nos piden que, _*antes*_ de abrir un hilo de conversación, consideremos lo siguiente:





> a) _Use the search function *first*_ to see if there is already a thread on the same or similar topic


Cuando usé la función de búsqueda del foro en relación a tus preguntas, encontré todo esto:A native language level, General American / American Pronunciation, Castilian Spanish, What kind of accent?, Reading like a native, Racismo regional en España, Non-native speakers,  Neutral Spanish, Posh accent in second language?, ..., junto con otros más de 300   hilos relacionados.  Qué útil es nuestro motor de búsqueda, no?  

Las directrices continúan:





> c) Please *do not* start threads (...) that ask for *homework or research* help, or where to find a resource


De pronto y estoy más pelada que los Alpes Suizos en pleno invierno, pero me dió la impresión de que más o menos eso querías.  No me hagas mucho caso de todas formas, soy una fanática de esas reglas y a veces me excedo un poco...

Espero no te tomes a mal mi mensaje, sólo me gustaría ayudarte un poquitín, ya que tienes poquito tiempo aquí y seguro un par de links no caerían mal.

Un abrazo desde tropicalandia,
VS.


----------



## karepakupai

Cuando me refiero al no-acento, no lo digo porque me guste más o menos. Yo soy extremeño, y tengo acento y deje extremeño porque no pronuncio las palabras tal como se escriben en castellano. Y si no pronuncio las -s al final de las palabras y por el contrario pronuncio una -j aspirada, es porque la zona geográfica donde vivo adquiere singularidades que la diferencian de la norma en el castellano, que es pronunciar tal cual se escribe. Si una persona comete seseo o ceceo, no es ni mejor ni peor castellano, simplemente diferente porque no pronuncia lo que lee, pero a MÍ juicio, no es el castellano que recomendaría aprender a un extranjero. Pero no se trata de un motivo de dominación histórica o ideológico, sólo idiomático.
Lo he explicado bastante detallado en mi primer mensaje, pero aun así lo simplificaré un poco más. 
Por decirlo de alguna manera, el inglés más internacional, que se pueda usar en un ámbito culto del mundo comercial, médico y cultural. 
Ya me imagino que habrá montones de variedades puesto que es un idioma que no siempre se pronuncia igual que se lee, pero yo creo que debe haber algo parecido a lo que yo busco, a lo que pueda ser la norma mundial del inglés moderno.
Gracias a los dos por responder. 
Espero que los demás también me puedan ayudar.
Saludos.


----------



## karepakupai

Gracias venezolana, lo tendré en cuenta para próximos posts. Como hoy en día todos los foros suelen seguir el mismo formato, la verdad es que tengo la mala costumbre de registrarme y directamente escribir. 
Gracias.
Saludos


----------



## CarolMamkny

La verdad pienso que el solo hecho de que Ud este tan preocupado por los "acentos"  hacer ver que le falta mucho todavia por conocer sobre lo que es aprender una lengua extranjera. Usted puede pensar que el acento de Madrid es neutro pero al ir a otro pais de habla hispana puede que ese mismo acento resulte demasiado pesado o marcado. Para empezar es muy dificil que una persona que ha aprendido una lengua extrajera, siendo ya mayor de edad, la hable sin ningun tipo de acento. Para tener un acento parecido al de una persona nativa del pais toma toda una vida de practica... tenga en cuenta que el "acento" o la forma de hablar de una persona tiene mucho que ver con su educacion y el ambiente en el cual crecio.

(Una vez mas disculpen por no poner lo acentos)
Caro


----------



## palomnik

Me parece estraño que estás considerando vivir en Miami. Si quieres amejorar el inglés "por imersión", como se dice, Miami es talvez la peor ciudad para hacerlo de todas las ciudades donde hablan inglés, sobre todo por un hispanohablante. Muchos habitantes de Miami no hablan inglés en cualquier forma.


----------



## cuchuflete

karepakupai said:


> Por decirlo de alguna manera, el inglés más internacional, que se pueda usar en un ámbito culto del mundo comercial, médico y cultural.
> Ya me imagino que habrá montones de variedades puesto que es un idioma que no siempre se pronuncia igual que se lee, pero yo creo que debe haber algo parecido a lo que yo busco, a lo que pueda ser la norma mundial del inglés moderno.



"...el inglés más internacional..." No existe.  
"...la norma mundial del inglés moderno."  Tampoco existe.

Lo único importante en cualquier ámbito culto es comunicar de una manera que la gente entienda,
con cualquier acento, y con la gramática y vocabulario estándar.  El mundo angloparlante está relleno de 'buenos' acentos, y uno que se considera muy culto en Toronto es totalmente distinto de otro igualmente culto en Brisbane o Kansas City o Liverpool.


----------



## San

karepakupai said:


> Pero si nos paramos a analizar por ejemplo en el español, podríamos sacar un español, por decirlo de alguna manera, estándar.
> Por ejemplo, si una persona anglófona me dijera que quiere aprender a hablar español, y que quiere saber cuál es el mejor sitio para practicarlo, está claro que la zona a la que le mandaría sería a la zona centro-norte de España, a ciudades como Madrid, Valladolid, Salamanca o el castellano que se habla en el País Vasco. Y nunca le mandaría a estudiar español en Andalucía, Galicia, Extremadura o Murcia, ni a ningún país latinoamericano. Y OJO!!, que nadie se sienta ofendido por esto. Aquí no se trata de desprestigiar ninguna variedad idiomática de ningún país o provincia. *Sencillamente, la zona centro-norte de España es el único lugar del mundo donde se habla un español sin acentos, un español neutro.* Es, por decirlo de alguna manera, el  español estándar. Y eso es algo que se constata, por ejemplo, en el doblaje de cine español, sujeto a esta norma.
> Saludos.



Hola karepakupai, lo siento, pero me parece que desvarías un poco con eso que dices, se ve que no has reflexionado ni un poquito sobre ello. El prestigio que pueda tener el dialecto castellano dentro del territorio peninsular me parece algo muy discutible, probablemente sea como dices, aunque la verdad siendo extremeño yo revisaría un poco mis ideas, no vayas a tener el síndrome de Estocolmo o algo parecido. Pero si piensas que el dialecto castellano puede tener algún tipo de prestigio o ser de alguna manera estándar en América, por favor deja desde ya lo que estés tomando.

Respecto al inglés no te puedo orientar, pero no creo que todos esos prejuicios sean buenos. En cualquier caso te deseo suerte en tu búsqueda.


----------



## konungursvia

Es el inglés de Toronto, el mas neutro.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Todos hablamos con acento.
Un señor de Valladolid habla con acento,lo que ocurre  es que su acento,en España se considera el acento estándar,pero evidentemente es un acento,porque tiene una entonación peculiar ,una pronunciación peculiar etc.

Por razones históricas,en España se ha considerado el acento estándar porque el origen de la nación Española está en Castilla y el poder político ha estado en Castilla (Toledo,Valladolid,Madrid) porque aunque ahora Madrid técnicamente no es Castilla,histórica y lingüísticamente sí lo es.

Si la capital hubiese radicado en Sevilla,ahora el acento estándar ,a lo mejor sería el andaluz.

Esto suele ocurrir en otros países (Francia,Suecia,Portugal) donde el acento estándar es el de la región de la capital.
En otros como Italia,no.Allí es el toscano.



Pero de neutro no tiene nada.Es un acento más del español.

En cuanto al acento estándar en inglés,tradicionalmente se ha considerado como tal el del sudeste de Inglaterra,que da origen a la pronunciación RP y que es el tradicional de la BBC y el que normalmente se
enseña en España,pero eso está cambiando porque el inglés americano,debido a su poder político y económico ,gana terreno en el mundo.
Si tú aprendes la pronunciación RP,estarás hablando un inglés considerado tradicionalmente como muy correcto y no tendrás problemas donde quiera que vayas.
Yo aprendí esa pronunciación y cuando he viajado al extranjero me han preguntado si era británico, o si he residido en Inglaterra,pero no me han dicho que sea más o menos correcto.
En general ,los angloparlantes no tienen esa neura del "mejor acento".


----------



## etornudo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si la capital hubiese radicado en Sevilla,ahora el acento estándar ,a lo mejor sería el andaluz.
> 
> Esto suele ocurrir en otros países (Francia,Suecia,Portugal) donde el acento estándar es el de la región de la capital.
> En otros como Italia,no.Allí es el toscano.



No creo. El dialecto toscano sí pero no es el acento toscano no es el estándar:

_Lingua toscana in bocca romana.
_
Se dice en Italia.


----------



## slare

karepakupai said:


> Y era una diferencia tan brutal cuando oías hablar a un americano, o canadiense o australiano, y luego veías alguien inglés. No hay más que oir hablar a Beckham. A mí me resulta un inglés excesivamente pomposo, con un acento y pronunciación muy marcados, incluso propenso a la burla, y aunque a nivel lingüístico pueda ser la referencia idiomática, a mi juicio no es el modelo de inglés que busco.


No creo haber oído a Beckham hablar en español (aunque no me imagino que lo haga bien), pero te aseguro que en inglés su manera de hablar nunca jamás se podría describir como "pomposo"... Tiene un acento surlondinense de clase baja, junto con un tono de voz que hace que suene bastante tonto, y es precisamente por eso que mucha gente aquí se burla de él, aunque yo personalmente creo que es probablemente bastante listo. Pero como modelo de inglés, Beckham probablemente sería el equivalente (en España) de un albañil andaluz o algo así.


----------



## Lombard Beige

etornudo said:


> No creo. El dialecto toscano sí pero no es el acento toscano no es el estándar:
> 
> _Lingua toscana in bocca romana.
> _
> Se dice en Italia.



O mejor se decía en Italia. El problema es que los romanos de hoy también tienen acento y esta frase se refería, creo, al italiano neutro hablado por la Curia romana (del Papa) antes de la unificación de Italia.  

Como hablante nativo de inglés prefiero el inglés standard (Received Pronunciation), pero he leído encuestas en que la gente juzga bien el inglés hablado por gente CULTA de Dublín o de Edimburgo. También el "General American" está bien. Lo importante, como en español, es que la gente hable lentamente y que se esfuerce para hacerse entender.

_A buon intenditor poche parole ..._

Saludos


----------



## sdr083

karepakupai said:


> Sencillamente, la zona centro-norte de España es el único lugar del mundo donde se habla un español sin acentos, un español neutro.
> 
> [...] No hay más que oir hablar a Beckham. A mí me resulta un inglés excesivamente pomposo, con un acento y pronunciación muy marcados, incluso propenso a la burla, y aunque a nivel lingüístico pueda ser la referencia idiomática, a mi juicio no es el modelo de inglés que busco.


 
Aprendí hablar español en Costa Rica. Ahora he vivido siete meses en España, pero los accentos/dialectos aquí, especialmente el de Madrid me suena "excesivamente pomposo, con un acento y pronunciación muy marcados, incluso propenso a la burla..."  

En Noruega aprendemos oficialmente ingles britanico (mas o menos RP) en la escuela, pero la influencia del cine y la tele americana hace que muchos hablan un ingles mezclado, con ningun accento especial (o tal vez noruego...). ¿Eso sería un ingles neutral? 

Espero que encuentres el ingles que quieres, y no creo que importa mucho cual accento aprendes. Yo personalmente he elegido el ingles britanico por que me gusta mas (no offense), pero sin el tono "pijo" del tipico Oxford-English. Si te gusta el accento de New York, aprenda el de New York. O haz tu propia mezcla. La gente te va a entender perfectamente.


----------



## Lombard Beige

sdr083 said:


> ... Si te gusta el accento de New York, ...



¿Hay alguien a quién le gusta seriamente el genuino acento neoyorquino?

saludos


----------



## ernest_

Lombard Beige said:


> ¿Hay alguien a quién le gusta seriamente el genuino acento neoyorquino?



El acento de Lou Reed no sé si es el genuino de Nueva York, pero está bien. Se parece un poco al acento británico, por ejemplo al decir "don't you" dice "dontja" que en América no es muy habitual, creo. Pero el típico acento americano lo encuentro horrible, en mi opinión. En general, creo que el inglés británico suena más femenino y sexy (especialmente cuando se trata de una mujer, claro, pero en hombres también parece más "suave"). Tambien hay otros acentos bonitos, por ejemplo, el inglés-escocés de Edinburgh o Aberdeen, o del Ulster... aunque depende mucho de la persona que habla.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lombard Beige said:


> ¿Hay alguien a quién le gusta seriamente* el *genuino acento neoyorquino?


 ¿Cuál? Hay varios acentos genuinos en la ciudad de NY, y muchos más en el estado del mismo nombre.
¿Hay un solo acento 'genuino' de Londres?


----------



## Lombard Beige

¿Del Ulster? ¿Quieres decir de Dublín espero? 

 En New York, una vez por lo menos, se decía “boid” para decir “bird” * y, como los ingleses, no se pronunciaba la “r”. Un poco como los londinenses del pueblo, que dicen “piper” para decir “paper”. En los dos casos los locales lo niegan.

 * Una vez se hizo daño un jugador de béisbol que se llamaba “Hoyt”, así que los diarios titulaban: “Hoyt hurt!” (Hoyt hoyt!).

 Saludos


----------



## lateacher

karepakupai,
el lenguaje es lo más maravilloso que tenemos!
donde te sientas más cómodo y disfrutes es allí donde tenés que estar y adaptarlo a tu persona
qué pasaría con nosotros en el Río de la Plata y Uds en España? Lo ideal: cada uno usando lo mejor del idioma y aceptando las diferencias.
saludos!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Lombard Beige said:


> ¿Hay alguien a quién le gusta seriamente el genuino acento neoyorquino?


A mí!  


cuchuflete said:


> ¿Cuál? Hay varios acentos genuinos en la ciudad de NY, y muchos más en el estado del mismo nombre.
> ¿Hay un solo acento 'genuino' de Londres?


El acento de Manhattan me mata!  Y el del Bronx es, cuando menos, divertido.  Así como mi caraqueño del Oeste no es el mismo que el del Este, ni mucho menos que el del Sur... (Dios me libre! Je je...)


----------



## slare

Lombard Beige said:


> ¿Del Ulster? ¿Quieres decir de Dublín espero?


Hay acentos muy bonitos en Ulster... lo que pasa es que el acento de allí tiene mala fama en Inglaterra debido a la forma de hablar de ciertos personajes infames ulsterianos... y estoy pensando en particular en un tal Right Reverend ya-sabes-quién. 

No sé si es verdad, pero he oído decir que el acento inglés más "puro" se puede encontrar en el norte de Escocia, en las zonas donde se habla el gaélico. Se supone que tiene que ver con el sonido de las vocales que se usan en ese idioma, o algo así... seguro que hay más info en la red.


----------



## loladamore

karepakupai said:


> Bueno, el inglés es un idioma hablado en muchos países, por lo que hay numerosas variedades idiomáticas en función del país.


En función del país, de la región, del estrato social, de las circunstancias.



> Sencillamente, la zona centro-norte de España es el único lugar del mundo donde se habla un español sin acentos, un español neutro.


Pamplinas.


> Es, por decirlo de alguna manera, el español estándar.


 Eso sí.


> *El acento british* es el último que me gustaría coger.


¿Qué es eso? 


> Yo he trabajado en un hotel durante 7 meses


¡Un mundo de experiencia!



> No hay más que oir hablar a Beckham. A mí me resulta un inglés excesivamente pomposo


 
¡¡jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!! 



> a mi juicio no es el modelo de inglés que busco


Si hablas de Beckham, estoy de acuerdo contigo.


> Yo pienso que el inglés que busco probablemente sea el inglés que se habla en los organismos de la Unión Europea; el que hablan con un dominio absoluto los huéspedes que he tratado de países como Suecia, Islandia, Holanda, o Dinamarca (países que en becas Erasmus imparten la enseñanza en inglés); o el que hablan los ejecutivos y comerciales de Qatar, Dubai o Arabia Saudí .


¿Un inglés no nativo? O sea, quieres aprender a hablar inglés como extranjero, pero con acento británico estándar.


> Pero el problema es que este inglés, libre de acento


Libre de acento nativo, tal vez.


> no es lengua materna en Holanda, los países Escandinavos o los países del Golfo Pérsico


 ¡Lotería!


> quizá me decantaría por el inglés americano o canadiense, el que se pueda hablar en ciudades como New York, Boston, Toronto o Philadelphia.


¿Cuál de todos esos? Ni en Nueva York existe una sola variedad lingüística.

Qué bueno que aclares que se trata de tu opinión. Ya me estaba preocupando.



> yo creo que debe haber algo parecido a lo que yo busco, a lo que pueda ser la norma mundial del inglés moderno.


 
Podríamos decir que existe una *norma culta* en inglés, así como en español. No importa donde (en que ubicación geográfica) aprendas una lengua extranjera. Si adquieres un vocabulario amplio que puedas manejar correctamente (en términos gramaticales), un acento no va a constituir ningún estorbo en la comunicación, estés donde estés. Siempre podrás hablar más lentamente, si es necesario.

Saludos, y gracias por hacerme reir.


----------



## Lombard Beige

cuchuflete said:


> ¿Cuál? Hay varios acentos genuinos en la ciudad de NY, y muchos más en el estado del mismo nombre.
> ¿Hay un solo acento 'genuino' de Londres?



Sí, tienes razón, "genuino" no es la palabra justa. En Upstate New York, por ejemplo, se hablaba de un acento a lo “Mallard Duck (ánade real)”: 

Raaaachester = Rochester  (que algunos italianos locales llamaban “Roccastello”). *

Yo me refería a aquel acento de NYC, acaso de Brooklyn (véase el otro mensaje), que un tiempo usaban los taxistas de las películas, mientras que hoy hablan supongo como el Doctor Aziz (de “Passage to India”).

Pero, como dije antes, no me disgusta ningún acento cuidado, como el "General American".

Para Londres, creo que efectivamente existen varios acentos populares diferentes: East End, Estuary accent, “Surburban Whine” además de los “classy accents” tipo BBC, pero paso la palabra a quien vive por allí.  

* Un tercero italo-americanos, un tercero polaco-americanos y un tercero empleados de Kodak/Xerox/Raybann.

Saludos


----------



## Lombard Beige

slare said:


> ... lo que pasa es que el acento de allí tiene mala fama en Inglaterra debido a la forma de hablar de ciertos personajes infames ulsterianos... y estoy pensando en particular en un tal Right Reverend ya-sabes-quién. ...



Yo también ...  

Pero también en un primo mío (o mejor: en el marido de un prima mía) de Belfast dicho Judas (realmente Mick McM...) porque su padre era de los “Black & Tans” (para quien no lo sabe, los B&T eran un cuerpo de “policía” paramilitar británico que en los años 20 del siglo pasado - mi siglo, pero no mis años  - se ganaron una triste fama en Irlanda.  

(Pero no quiero discutir sobre esto; hay verdades en los dos bandos; dejo la palabra a Ken Loach; también en la película sobre “the big fella” ("el machote") Michael Collins hay unas escenas interesantes con los B&T: "His Majesty's Finest" ???).

Saludos


----------



## ernest_

slare said:


> No sé si es verdad, pero he oído decir que el acento inglés más "puro" se puede encontrar en el norte de Escocia, en las zonas donde se habla el gaélico. Se supone que tiene que ver con el sonido de las vocales que se usan en ese idioma, o algo así... seguro que hay más info en la red.



Tampoco sé si es verdad, pero también lo he oído decir. La explicación es que la gente de esa zona adoptó el acento estándar cuando empezaron a hablar inglés (hace poco tiempo, puesto que antes sólo hablaban gaélico), por lo que no tienen ningún acento regional; todos hablan RP "puro".


----------



## dtcarney

Si comprendo bien quisieras aprender el inglés estilo estadounidense o canadiense que a ellos ciudadanos mismos, no suena con mucho acento.  En los EE.UU generalmente se define este estilo del medio oeste y noreste.  Es común para un periodista de las noticias, o sea la persona que dice las noticias en la tele, que no sea de estas regiones mudarse alli para escuchar como se habla este estilo.
  Se ve este estilo “General American” sin acento con respeto al sur del país, donde se habla arrastrando las palabras, el estilo oeste donde se habla más o menos arrastrando las palabras pero en forma diferente con respeto al sur. 
  Ten cuidado con las ciudades grandes.  Chicago está en el medio oeste pero muchas veces la gente tiene un fuerte acento.  Lo mismo en New York y Boston.  Afuera de las ciudades grandes creo que los acentos no son tan evidentes.  Yo tengo familia al norte de Chicago y no hablan con un fuerte acento, unos amigos vienen del estado New York y de Massachussets, y me parece que sus estilos de hablar son semejantes de lo mió.  Soy de Wisconsin y aunque es cierto hay unas partes de la población hablan con un acento, no se puede comparar esta diferencia con la del sur de los EE.UU.  Aunque no conozco Miami, es conocido que hay una gran población de hispanohablantes allí, entonces no te recomendaría ir allí.

  Una opción que creo que sería muy buena es Minneapolis, Minnesota.  Mi hermano estudia allí y es una ciudad increíble.  Noté que te gusta el estilo de ingles no británico hablado por los escandinavos.  En el pasado había una gran emigración de los países escandinavos a Minnesota y se puede notar la influencia del noruego y sueco en el inglés hoy en día.  Conozco a unas noruegas y suecas quienes hablan el estilo estadounidense y sus estilos de hablar son semejantes a lo de Minnesota

  Además, el estilo de Wisconsin y de Minnesota es más semejante a lo canadiense con respeto a la pronunciación, que otras partes de los EE.UU. que conozco.  Unas veces unos compatriotas me tomaron por canadiense.  

  Bueno ya escribí mucho , espero que mi aportación te sirva.  ¡Buena suerte con su búsqueda!  ¡Si escribí algo mal o difícil de comprender avísame por favor!

  Saludos
  Dan


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*HI karepakupai*
 I think the Spanish language from Spain is the best ( it’s my very personal point of view) and the absence of accent doesn’t exist in any language on the world , the Spanish from Spain has a beautiful accent , in Mexico we have a lot of Spanish accents it depends from region in particular, some or them sound weird even in Mexico city we got several accents when you listen them you can recognize the social and cultural status.
​


----------



## jonquiliser

hola, una notita pequeñita; dices 





> Sencillamente, la zona centro-norte de España es el único lugar del mundo donde se habla un español sin acentos, un español neutro.



No estoy de acuerdo. No es que allí se hable un español sin acentos, sino que el castellano 'estandard' está basado en los dialectos de la zona centro-norte de España. Entonces, evidentemente, el español allí hablado será el que más se parece a las normas, pero esto es superfluo decir. Lo mismo pasa con todas las lenguas, cuando se establecen las normas, se hace en base a una lengua hablada, en general alguna(s) variación(es) de la zona de la capital - normal, dado que es una cuestión no sólo de lenguaje sino tamién de política y poder político. Es triste que esto se dé; entiendo la necesidad de una lengua que vaya 'más allá de lo regional' (y que de algún modo es artificial), pero que se haga de una variación la norma y así califique a las demás variaciones de 'dejes' o 'dialectos', me parece terrible. 

Yo creo que, vayas a donde vayas, vas a aprender un inglés que no es típico de otras zonas, pero podrás ser consciente de las variaciones y como se distingue el inglés habaldo en la zona a dónde estés de otras variaciones de este idioma. si no, lo mejor que puedas hacer es aprender inglés no en el extranjero, sino que en tu país. yo aprendí inglés sobre todo en la escuela, y hablo un inglés dificilmente definible. pocas veces alguien puede decir de dónde soy, sin embargo me suelen entender. 

Y por cierto, yo aprendí el castellano en Galicia, y sí he integrado muchas maneras de expresarme que son típicas de Galicia, pero no me importa, y en muchos casos soy consciente de ellas (de hecho, me gusta cuando el lenguaje que un@ hable tenga carácter), pero eso no impide que tenga un bastante buen dominio del idioma. 

saludos


----------



## karepakupai

Bueno, creo que más o menos con lo que me habéis contado puedo hacerme una idea de lo que busco. No sólo busqué respuestas en este foro, pero la conclusión al final de todos es que efectivamente el General American es lo que probablemente busque.
Os agradezco a todos que hayáis contestado y aportado vuestra opinión, aunque para lo que han dicho algunos podrían habérselo ahorrado. 
Desde un primer momento advertí que mi opinión sobre el español "estándar" era personal, y aunque a muchos les moleste, y siendo como soy de Extremadura y teniendo acento diferente, la sigo considerando la más "correcta". No tengo ningún síndrome ni pretendo hacer reir a nadie. Tan sólo es una opinión, os guste o no.
Aun así, pido disculpas a quien se pueda haber sentido ofendido por mis palabras. Aunque no entiendo el porqué.
Un saludo.


----------



## Argónida

karepakupai said:


> aunque para lo que han dicho algunos podrían habérselo ahorrado.


 
  La prepotencia de algunas personas no tiene límites...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

karepakupai said:


> Os agradezco a todos que hayáis contestado y aportado vuestra opinión, aunque para lo que han dicho algunos podrían habérselo ahorrado.
> Desde un primer momento advertí que mi opinión sobre el español "estándar" era personal, y aunque a muchos les moleste, y siendo como soy de Extremadura y teniendo acento diferente, la sigo considerando la más "correcta".
> Un saludo.


 

Te recomiendo que sigas en el foro ,donde hay gente muy preparada y con mucho conocimiento sobre materias lingüísticas y a lo mejor puedes aprender algo y cambiar tu opinión (todas las opiniones que uno emite son personales) .


----------



## Arrius

Un colega mío que alcanzó la edad extraordinaria de 102, me dijo una vez cuando era él todavía un joven de 87, que todo profesor de inglés deberia poder hablar de tal forma que nadie pudiera adivinar su procedencia. Yo, londinense, detecté una ligera influencia de los Midlands, probablemente del condado de Yorkshire en su voz, pero por cortesía me callé. Pero sí, existe un acento neutro, no en Escocia,donde un pobre "sassenach" (sajón) como yo a menudo no entiende ni mú, sino en la pantalla plateada de Hollywood. Actores de cínema britanicos emigrados a los Estados Unidos, y americanos que han pasado mucho tiempo en el Reino Unido han desarollado una clase de acento "mid-atlantic" que les posibilita desempeñar papeles de personajes nativos a ambos lados de la gran charca. El truco consiste de usar la pronunciación de un inglés sureño cultivado y a la vez hacer las As más blandas y cortas por ejemplo en la palabra por bañera (bath), y "can" y "can't" deben tener el mismo sonido aparte del T. Ese ültimo se hace de todos modos en el sudoeste inglese, en Escocia, en País de Gales y en Irlanda. Se puede quedar también con la R del sur de Inglaterra que es menos fuerte que la americana: nadie se fijará en eso. Buenos ejemplos de este fenómeno son: Leslie Howard (el caballero "rebelde" de "Lo que el viento se llevó" tan amado por Scarlett O'Hara (empañada también por una inglesa, Vivienne Leigh); Charlie Chaplin (Limelight, M. Verdoux), James Mason("Lolita"), Marlon Brando en "Mutiny on the Bounty" (pero no Clark Gable y Franchot Tone en la versión original de esta, obviamente yanquis a pesar de sus papeles ingleses); gran actor pero un poco´menos exitoso en este respeto, Vincent Price y igualmente Gregory Peck ("Captain Horatio" Hornblower" y "To Kill a Mocking Bird"). Roger Moore y Pierce Brosnan son otros buenos ejemplos y además aún vivos, pero el campeón de todos  para mí es el difunto Cary Grant ("Arsenic and Old Lace", "North by Northwest", "The Pride and the Passion" -en el que es un oficiál de la marina britanica) que proporcionaría un excelente modelo para imitar. Cuanto a Sean Connery, este se queda orgullosa- y obviamente escocés cualquiera sea su papel.


----------



## etornudo

Arrius said:


> que todo profesor de inglés deberia poder hablar de tal forma que nadie pudiera adivinar su procedencia.



No creo que ningún americano pueda hablar inglés sin que un inglés sepa que es americano. Tampoco creo que un inglés pueda hablar de tal manera que un americano no piense, tarde o temprano, o que es inglés o que, equivocadamente, es irlandés, galés, escocés o australiano.


----------



## one minute silence

karepakupai said:


> Bueno, creo que más o menos con lo que me habéis contado puedo hacerme una idea de lo que busco. No sólo busqué respuestas en este foro, pero la conclusión al final de todos es que efectivamente el General American es lo que probablemente busque.
> Os agradezco a todos que hayáis contestado y aportado vuestra opinión, aunque para lo que han dicho algunos podrían habérselo ahorrado.
> Desde un primer momento advertí que mi opinión sobre el español "estándar" era personal, y aunque a muchos les moleste, y siendo como soy de Extremadura y teniendo acento diferente, la sigo considerando la más "correcta". No tengo ningún síndrome ni pretendo hacer reir a nadie. Tan sólo es una opinión, os guste o no.
> Aun así, pido disculpas a quien se pueda haber sentido ofendido por mis palabras. Aunque no entiendo el porqué.
> Un saludo.



Perdona, pero extremadura o ser extremeño/a no tiene nada que ver en la forma de expresarse, de hablar o la acentuación que uno le de al lenguaje, yo también soy extremeña y estoy totalmente en desacuerdo contigo respecto a ser de un lugar.
Eso no debe ser un condicionante y menos aun un prejuicio.

La mala educacion es UNIVERSAL.


----------



## Arrius

etornudo said:


> No creo que ningún americano pueda hablar inglés sin que un inglés sepa que es americano. Tampoco creo que un inglés pueda hablar de tal manera que un americano no piense, tarde o temprano, o que es inglés o que, equivocadamente, es irlandés, galés, escocés o australiano.


 
No soy del todo de acuerdo. Hay islas en la costa este de América donde se han preservado varios acentos rurales de Inglaterra, muchos profesores americanos suenan ingleses pero no lo son, y hay "public schools" en el nordeste americano donde los alumnos adquieren un acento que me ha engañado varias veces a pensar que una persona había sido educado en un colegio inglés exclusivo cuando tal persona ni siquiera había sido nunca en mi país.
Pero yo me estaba referiendo a un acento neutro artificial que no obstante sirve bien para papeles nativos tanto en America como en Inglaterra. En "North by Northwest" Cary Grant hace de americanos cultivados mientras que en "Suspicion" (Hitchcock también) empeña un holgazón sin blanca de la clase alta inglesa. En ambos papeles es convincente sin cambiar de acento. Y no olvidemos las damas: Bette Davies y Katherine Hepburn hacían lo mismo de la misma manera.
Para concluír, citaré la Internet Movie Data Base como testigo de la
defensa:
"Though born in America, Irish actor Patrick McGoohan rose to become the number-one British TV star in the 1950s to 1960s era. His parents moved to Ireland when he was very young and McGoohan acquired a neutral accent that sounds at home in British or American dialogue". 

Vale, es McGoohan basicamente irlandés, pero si el papel no lo requiere, no se oye. En la serie "The Prisoner" hace de inglés y en Braveheart hasta del Rey Edward "Longshanks" de Inglaterra, mientras que en "A Time to Kill" con Samuel Jackson, empeña un viejo juez del sur estadounidense, todo eso sin cambiar su forma de hablar.
Por supuesto, hay un par de voces como aluminum en vez de aluminium y speciality (spéshultee/speshee-álitee) que pueden tradicionar el hablador, pero son raras y los directores eligen normalmente la forma americana para contentar a la mayoriá de su publico. De todos modos el inglés britanico parece más cada día al americano: yo soy uno de los pocos ancianos que dicen todavía /shedyool/ en vez de /skedyool/ por "schedule" y quizá soy el ultimo inglés que se obstine a no usar "hopefully" en el sentido de "it is to be hoped".


----------



## ernest_

Arrius said:


> Actores de cínema britanicos emigrados a los Estados Unidos, y americanos que han pasado mucho tiempo en el Reino Unido han desarollado una clase de acento "mid-atlantic" que les posibilita desempeñar papeles de personajes nativos a ambos lados de la gran charca. El truco consiste de usar la pronunciación de un inglés sureño cultivado y a la vez hacer las As más blandas y cortas por ejemplo en la palabra por bañera (bath), y "can" y "can't" deben tener el mismo sonido aparte del T. Ese ültimo se hace de todos modos en el sudoeste inglese, en Escocia, en País de Gales y en Irlanda. Se puede quedar también con la R del sur de Inglaterra que es menos fuerte que la americana: nadie se fijará en eso.



¿Y cómo pronuncian near, square, sure? Creo que estas palabras delatarían su procedencia.


----------



## alumnisimo

You have written a most interesting essay! Now why don't you digitally record it to a disc?  Next analyze  it to discover exactly where you feel you  most need help with your pronunciation.  When you speak of accents keep in mind that every region speaks with an accent which becomes audible to the ear of the listener from another region. If you want to develop an accent that is universally appealing you should seek what we used to call Cronkheit English. Walter Cronkheit was the most famous network news anchor of the twentieth century and his accent( or as you say, lack of it) made him at- home throughout all of America. I would look to correcting the specific sounds you produce that you don't like and embark on a mission to parrot news broadcasters in major cities. As you said CNN has  a great collection of speakers who you can mimick.


----------



## Arrius

Querido ernest,
     En efecto, he escuchado muy atentamente a Cary Grant cuando pronunciaba palabras como "square" y "near" y estoy seguro que hay una huella de una R pronunciada al final, lo que puede todavía ser britanico, visto que los habitantes, por ejemplo, de Hampshire y Dorset muy cerca de Londres pronuncian muy fuerte la R en posición final y en "first" etc.
   Saludos,  A.


----------



## mirx

Ciertamente el español estandar es el de Castilla...en Castilla.

Creo que lo que buscas es el General English, hablado en centro y centro-norte de los Estados Unidos, y yo también te recomendaría una ciudad como Mineapolis para que lo practiques, ten en cuenta que muchas veces el nivel cultural es mucho más influyente que la situación geográfica.

PS: No creo que seas mal educado
     Tus opiniones son PERSONALES y muy válidas.
     Alguien digo muy acertadamente que en América el español madrileño no es considerado correcto (ni incorrecto) ya que simplemente no hay exposición a éste.


Y compañeros foreros. Tolerancia por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

English has no 'standard' of cultured speech.  Rather, it has a multitude of varieties of clear speech, easily understood, in a number of distinct accents.  One or two people have proposed that a mid-Atlantic accent...sort of an amorphous blending of AE and BE...is both possible and desirable.  Cary Grant could do it.  Well...yes, he could.  Does that justify the effort required to spend years trying to sound like a Cary Grant clone, when there are hundreds of millions of English speakers who sound nothing like him, and are easily accepted and understood, as a result of having good diction, a decent vocabulary, and a sense of which register to use, according to circumstances?


----------



## Arrius

Quite right cachuflete, any kind of English that is educated, careful and widely intelligible is valid. (British TEFL teachers say that too but almost invariably end up talking Received Pronunciation to their foreign students).
But I was merely pointing out the existence of a form of English, clear, cultivated, pleasant sounding, socially acceptable and geographically neutral. What, if anything, learners do with it is their business. I think the dialect of John o' Groats or wherever it was in Scotland that was recommended near the start of this thread would be a far worse prospect.


----------



## k-in-sc

With as much American TV as you say you watch, how can you wonder what standard pronunciation is? There are plenty of regional accents, but you don't hear them on news shows.  Talk the way they do on CNN and you'll be fine here. ... 
If you adopt a British pronunciation, you'll sound at least foreign and at worst affected. (Sorry, Brits!)


----------



## Mate

karepakupai said:


> El problema que tengo es que no sé dónde debo irme para coger el acento que yo quiero, o más bien no cogerlo.
> 
> 
> 
> No siendo nativo -del inglés, claro, porque de alguna parte todos somos nativos- me resulta algo difícil responder a tu pregunta, pero lo intentaré de todos modos.
> En mi opinión, no es necesario que te mudes a ningún otro país. No debes irte a ninguna parte; seguramente en el Blockbuster más cercano tendrán una copia de "_2001: A Space Odyssey"_ (1968) de Stanley Kubrick. En esa peli de culto Douglas Rain, actor y narrador canadiense, es la voz de la súper computadora HAL 9000. Hace gala de la dicción más neutra, culta, perfecta y monótona que me ha tocado oír en mi vida. Compra entonces la película, graba las partes en que habla HAL 9000 y repítelas todas las veces que quieras.
> También tendrán "Eyes Wide Shut". En esta, la última película del director ya mencionado, hay un personaje llamado Sandor Szavost (Sky Dumont). El maduro -pero irresistible- seductor maneja un correctísimo "inglés culto" que te hará deleitar hasta el paroxismo. Para mi sorpresa, el actor es argentino, como figura en el enlace que puse arriba.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero si nos paramos a analizar por ejemplo en el español, podríamos sacar un español, por decirlo de alguna manera, estándar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me gustaría saber cuál.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo pienso que el inglés que busco probablemente sea el inglés que se habla en los organismos de la Unión Europea; el que hablan con un dominio absoluto los huéspedes que he tratado de países como Suecia, Islandia, Holanda, o Dinamarca (países que en becas Erasmus imparten la enseñanza en inglés); o el que hablan los ejecutivos y comerciales de Qatar, Dubai o Arabia Saudí . Pero el problema es que este inglés, libre de acento y con gran dominio lingüístico, aunque se conoce entre su población, no es lengua materna en Holanda, los países Escandinavos o los países del Golfo Pérsico, y por lo tanto no son (creo) buena elección si te quieres marchar para aprenderlo en el día a día y a nivel bilingüe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> En caso de que no te satisfagan mis consejos anteriores, siempre está la posibilidad de que consigas algún cargo en la U.E. o en la O.N.U. Personalmente me inclinaría por la U.E.; Bruselas es preciosa, sobretodo si tienes la suerte de que el verano caiga justo un domingo (es un chiste belga; les salen mejor los chocolates y las cervezas).
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when I am able to understand every single line wether it is spoken or written in English.
> 
> Good luck! - Mate
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irakaslea

Hombre, ¡olvídate de esa preocupación por los acentos! El acento siempre puedes cambiar más tarde, a lo largo de los años. No es un tatuaje. Hace unos años tenía un acento andaluz, y ahora me ha pegado el vasco.

Mejor elegir un sitio encantador, de mucha cultura y belleza, y, sobre todo, donde la gente es abierta y alegre. Así que Miami no me parece una mala decisión en absoluto, mientras que los ingleses, en cambio, son mas fríos. Te encantaría Boston tambien, ¡menos en invierno! ¡Aprobecha!


----------



## kirilov

A mí se me ocurre que los acentos no hay que aprenderlos, almenos no conscientemente. Prefiero que se pueda deducir de qué lengua materna vengo a forzar un acento que no es el mío... He oído a gente que copia el acento extranjero para hablar una lengua idem y suena forzado, antinatural, FEO. Por tanto, como profesor de español que he sido, puedo enseñar entonación a un alumno, pero nunca acento.

Luego también es verdad que muchas veces un alumno me esta diciendo algo con su acento marcadísimo yanki (p.e.) y que le digo: no, gramaticalmente no es correcto lo que dices... me paro a pensarlo y no es que esté mal, es el acento el que hace que parezca incorrecto! 

Ps. en españa, el estándar es lo que hablamos los castellanoparlantes en cataluña... a mí un español nunca sabe acertarme de donde vengo


----------



## 6 pies

Para intentar contestar tu pregunta desde mi punto de vista, aunque sepamos que realimente o existe ningún inglés neutro, yo diría algún estado en el centro de EEUU como Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, Colorado, Illinois, Dakota del Sur.  He oído que los periodistas hablan como nosotros.  Como ha dicho otra persona, Miami no sería muy bueno porque todo el mundo habla español y Nueva York y Boston tienen sus acentos bastante marcados.  Pero aprender inglés es el principal y en cualquier parte de EEUU lo vas a lograr.


----------



## irakaslea

Bueno, muchos hablan español en Miami, eso sí, pero todo el mundo habla inglés. No habrán ningún obstáculo al aprender inglés en Miami, ni tampoco en Harvard Square (Boston-Cambridge), ni en Vancouver, ni en Santa Fe. Adelante, y sin miedo.


----------



## iaf

kirilov said:


> A mí se me ocurre que los acentos no hay que aprenderlos, almenos no conscientemente. Prefiero que se pueda deducir de qué lengua materna vengo a forzar un acento que no es el mío... He oído a gente que copia el acento extranjero para hablar una lengua idem y suena forzado, antinatural, FEO. Por tanto, como profesor de español que he sido, puedo enseñar entonación a un alumno, pero nunca acento.



Ya pensaba que era sólo pesimismo (o falta de talento) mío! 
Efectivamente, tampoco creo que de adulto uno logre dehacerse por completo de aquel "acento de extranjero" - ese es un privilegio reservado a los niños . (No por ello digo que no se deba insistir en mejorar la pronunciación - sí se puede y mucho.) Pero es aún más dificil si hablamos de hispanoparlantes aprendiendo inglés, supongo que en todo caso un holandés o un alemán tendrían más facilidad debido a cierta familiaridad fonética.

El caso inverso: ¿Han oído a gente que, después de dos semanas en el exterior, se "injertan" el acento extranjero a su lengua materna para que se sepa que viajaron? Me resulta algo absurdo...

Respecto al "castellano estándar", curiosamente el castellano hablado en la zona sur de España, más hacia Valencia, me resulta (a mis oídos argentinos) muy familiar (y casi digo "neutro"), no tan "cerrado" como el madrileño ¡Voto por él !... Ya saben, aquí se dice que somos italianos hablando castellano (por la entonación y el temperamento).

Y antes de relatarles todo mi prontuario, saludos,
iaf


----------



## calc

kirilov said:


> He oído a gente que copia el acento extranjero para hablar una lengua idem y suena forzado, antinatural, FEO. Por tanto, como profesor de español que he sido, puedo enseñar entonación a un alumno, pero nunca acento.
> 
> Luego también es verdad que muchas veces un alumno me esta diciendo algo con su acento marcadísimo yanki (p.e.) y que le digo: no, gramaticalmente no es correcto lo que dices... me paro a pensarlo y no es que esté mal, es el acento el que hace que parezca incorrecto!


Yo pensé exactamente lo mismo cuando oí hablar por primera vez a una amiga de mi ex-novia española, porque aunque su inglés no estaba para nada mal (gramaticalmente hablando), su acento marcadísimo yanki no me resultó muy fácil de entender y de hecho me sonó bastante afectado/feo/raro. Creo que la chica debió de haber visto demasiado "Friends" o algo así.



			
				irakaslea said:
			
		

> Bueno, muchos hablan español en Miami, eso sí, pero todo el mundo habla inglés. No habrán ningún obstáculo al aprender inglés en Miami, ni tampoco en Harvard Square (Boston-Cambridge), ni en Vancouver, ni en Santa Fe. Adelante, y sin miedo.


Bueno, tampoco en Inglaterra. Perdón, pero lo de que "los ingleses son fríos" me suena a estereotipo total... también lo sería describir el acento norteamericano como una aberración super cutre del verdadero inglés, en la que se dice, por ejemplo, "saackerr" en vez de "football". (Hey, just kidding )


----------

